# So that composer who ripped off thousands of library tracks is doing an Abigail Breslin Film



## bobulusbillman (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe the producers should know they might need to check to make sure his score isn't just other people's music? Or perhaps his son accidentally wrote the score?


http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/haunter/


----------



## Madrigal (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a hard time believing there was no backlash for Mr. Khaskin :| 

I've looked up the movie on IMDB and there is no composer on the roster. Only music supervisors. How do you know he's doing the score?


----------



## bobulusbillman (Jul 31, 2013)

If you look at the end of the trailer his name is in the credits!


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jul 31, 2013)

Madrigal @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> I've looked up the movie on IMDB and there is no composer on the roster.



Could be that the IMDB page hasn't been updated yet. Just because there is no composer listed, doesn't mean there isnt one.

If someone comes up with a way to contact the producers - even one of them - I will. Any ideas?


----------



## sluggo (Jul 31, 2013)

I saw the other thread about him. Can anyone post 2 links, one of his 'work' and the other of what he is ripping off?


----------



## Madrigal (Jul 31, 2013)

Most music libraries closed his user profiles a couple of weeks ago. 
His website seems to be down. 

Even if someone started legal procedures against this guy, 
it would take months/years for the case to get to court. 

He did sign contracts with most music libraries, 
stating that his material was original. 
When it comes to it, he'll have a hard time holding 
a strong defense in court, none of that "my son" BS will hold.

His name should be blacklisted, but I don't know 
if any legal entity has the power to get the word
to every single music supervisor out there...


----------



## Madrigal (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok from what I've gathered, things are still being settled. 
Obviously, it's in no ones interest to make too much noise about this, 
especially for the libraries. 
Guess, we'll have to wait and see if anyone eventually feels/is free
to share more about the settlement.


----------



## Ganvai (Aug 1, 2013)

Come on guys,

just the fact that all composers that have been affected by this Kashkin-afair are now very quiet could make you think one or two steps further.

Do we really need some medieval witch-hunt-like thing? 

As far as I remember, Hans Zimmer posted that even Disney informed their lawyers so if he has done something wrong he will get his sentence. And I don't think that Daniel James or Dirk Elehrt just forgot about that. 

Also his credits are full of other good examples of music he might have done by himself. And perhaps he has to pay some fees back so he needs some jobs.

So the fact is that we don't know how the story goes on (or how it will end) and you guys pull out the forks without knowing it all.

So drink a cup of tea and relax 

Peacefull greetings,
Jan


----------



## wanmingyan (Aug 1, 2013)

Ganvai @ August 1st 2013 said:


> Come on guys,
> 
> just the fact that all composers that have been affected by this Kashkin-afair are now very quiet could make you think one or two steps further.
> 
> ...



+1

We are blowing this situation out of proportion here...

-WMY


----------



## PMortise (Aug 1, 2013)

wanmingyan @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> ...We are blowing this situation out of proportion here...
> -WMY


Sure...until it's YOUR music. That kind of complacency is what allows piracy to thrive. To steal 5c a thousand times is of course less likely to cause the same reaction as to steal that same $50 from 1 guy (which the internet makes ridiculously easy to do) and reactions like this to shame the victims as if they were being petty about their lost nickels contribute to the economic viability of our trade slowly dying from 1000 cuts.



> ...Also his credits are full of other good examples of music he might have done by himself...


That's blithely ignorant at best. This isn't just one cue we're talking about here.



> ...And perhaps he has to pay some fees back so he needs some jobs...


Who on this forum doesn't? That's no excuse to devolve. One could teach, play gigs, develop a library, invent something, or better yet reinvent something someone would pay you for - all kinds of creative things like others on this forum do.

It reminds me of some things that David Story said in that composers union thread a few years back:
• "Short term benefit - long term unsustainable."
• "When you see composers making the case for producers, failing to show solidarity, you wonder: Why?"
• "The teamsters called us "spineless and selfish", but not in public."

This isn't about rabble-rousing. This is about overcoming the complacency that devalues our craft. Why is it that we can invest in a library that will probably become shelfware in couple of years, but not in protecting the integrity of our IP in this digital age?


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 1, 2013)

PMortise, are you having a track of yours stolen in this case?

I'm asking because for those that are directly involved it might be better not to express themselves in a public forum as long as a lawsuit is still in progress. Any speculations or accusations not meticulously backed by evidence (and even if) might be used by an opponent lawyer either to devaluate the case or to open a counter-claim due to reputational damage. The situation is much different once there is a valid conviction. Therefore in case you had tracks involved in this it might be best to talk to your lawyer.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 1, 2013)

Speaking personally, I have been legally advised to not speak publicly about any of the actual details of any legal action being taken by any parties. However I imagine for most of those affected they are only dealing with their own situations, anything that doesn't include them directly would not only be a legal stretch but would financially overstep where they are willing to go (lawyers aren't free  )

-DJ


----------



## Ganvai (Aug 1, 2013)

PMortis: Great example to get everything wrong that I wrote. Try to not get me wrong this time: All these quotes you've taken were not meant to excuse this guy. No one here thinks it's okay what this guy did.

So really, take a cup of tea and relax.


----------



## PMortise (Aug 1, 2013)

Hannes - no tracks of mine have been stolen in this case, as I am sure can be said by others who have contributed to this topic or at least may have wanted to. I have had music stolen before. Yeah, it burned me - so I sympathize with those who have as well. I didn't just join this forum yesterday, and as of yet hadn't felt the urge to express myself as I did on this topic. However, I did say _"allegedly"_ and that _"a concerted effort to get to the bottom"_ should be made. My point is that a complacent attitude is what prevents situations like these from getting sorted to the point of a valid conviction - and I don't see much sense to that….to put it mildly. :mrgreen: This is a community, and what happens to one (or same) can have a ripple effect to the others. I agree with you on the legal aspects - hence my edit.

Daniel - I'll be cheering for you.

Ganva - Great example of not expressing what you actually meant. :roll: But I can admit that maybe I didn't get what you attempted to express due to the fact that you juxtaposed the allegations against "other good examples of music he might have done by himself" and speculation that "perhaps he has to pay back some fees so he needs some jobs". To me that sounded excusatory, even sympathetic to his actions, but since you say that wasn't your intent I'll take it as that...and have a cup of tea! :lol:


----------



## wanmingyan (Aug 1, 2013)

Hannes_F @ August 2nd 2013 said:


> PMortise, are you having a track of yours stolen in this case?
> 
> I'm asking because for those that are directly involved it might be better not to express themselves in a public forum as long as a lawsuit is still in progress. Any speculations or accusations not meticulously backed by evidence (and even if) might be used by an opponent lawyer either to devaluate the case or to open a counter-claim due to reputational damage. The situation is much different once there is a valid conviction. Therefore in case you had tracks involved in this it might be best to talk to your lawyer.



Agreed!

-WMY


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 4, 2013)

Some people have zero morals, no integrity. I feel terrible when I make anything that sounds like someone else, shameful. Even repeating myself I feel bad, a hack. 

Maybe that's why I've had so little success. 

Then again this guy isn't that different than, say, many Goldman-Sachs bankers. Same thinking.


----------

